# Hellooo :)



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

Helloo, I'm Amanda and I live in Wisconsin. I joined a couple of days ago but I just noticed this section lol. There are so many good topics

Annyways...

I own a 17 month old dun filly named Mercedes. I got her last christmas from my parents which was a HUUUGE suprise. It was was of those time where there were signs everywhere, but I was completely oblivious. They bought her from the barn that I worked at at the time and had wrapped her stall in wrapping paper like a big present. I was turning in horses and saw it and just thought "Oh how pretty, someone decorated their stall for christmas"...even after my grandparents showed up, I didn't have a clue. And I obviously cried a little when they told me she was mine! Who wouldn't? lol

But yeah, Mercedes and I have been through alot together. My barn manager purchased her when she was only a couple months old at an auction. I think 2 or 3. She was not even weaned off her mom when they took her to sell. Either the original owner or just the person who was leading her around the pen was repeatedly hitting her in the face with the lead rope which caused a bad gash that had to be drained and stitched up. She was extremely head shy after that and had to have a halter on at all times. When I started working there she was about 4-5 months old then and her wound was closed up, but she was still a little weary about quick movements around her head so you had to be really careful. She was permantely glued to the side of one of our other fillys.

Skippin ahead...


























That's my baby now! We are coming up on our 1 year anniversary of being a family and speaking for myself...I couldn't be any happier. I don't think alot of people understand the kind of bond that you can have with your horse. It's the most amazing thing that I have ever experienced. The trust that she shows to me, even after all that she's been through, speaks volumes. And you can believe me when I say that I am pretty much in love with her  She is the SMARTEST most curious horse I'm sure that I will ever know. She learns things VERY quickly. I watch people trying to train their 2-3 year olds things that she can already do at 17 months. It's incredible. I don't mean to brag but...doesn't everyone? lol

But yeah, that's about it...thanks for your time!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome! I can totally relate, I just got my 19 month old baby he's dun also! on friday and he is already responding in ways I never expected. There is a feeling unexplainable between a person and their horse. I'll follow your story as far as training and such! welcome again


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------

